# Bông tẩy trang còn có 5 công dụng vừa giúp da đẹp vừa rất tiện mà có thể bạn chưa biết



## vietmom (22/5/18)

Đối với nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp thì có lẽ bông tẩy trang là thứ không bao giờ thiếu trên bàn trang điểm. Thông thường các nàng thường dùng bông tẩy trang thấm micellar water để làm sạch lớp makeup, hoặc dùng để lau sơn móng tay. Thế nhưng bên cạnh đó, bông tẩy trang còn có nhiều công dụng khác mà có lẽ bạn chưa biết tới. Dưới đây là 1 vài công dụng hay ho của bông tẩy trang mà bạn có thể tận dụng.



​
*1. Dùng thay lotion mask*
Khi áp dụng phương pháp lotion mask, chúng ta thường dùng những miếng mặt nạ thấm lotion để đắp trên da giúp da ngậm nước, dễ hấp thụ nhiều dưỡng chất hơn. Thế nhưng nếu chẳng may bạn hết mặt nạ nén thì có thể tận dụng bông tẩy trang để thay thế. Cách làm rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần tách bông ra thành những miếng mỏng, sau đó thấm lotion và đắp trên da trong khoảng 3-5 phút, rồi tiếp tục thực hiện các bước dưỡng da như thông thường.



​


​
*2. Dùng thay khăn tẩy trang*
Khi đi du lịch hoặc công tác mà bạn không muốn mang cả lọ nước tẩy trang lích kích hoặc chưa kịp mua khăn tẩy trang chuyên dụng, thì còn chờ gì mà không tận dụng ngay hộp bông tẩy trang của bạn. Chỉ cần thấm đầm bông với nước tẩy trang micellar water, sau đó bạn để bông vào túi kín. Khi dùng bạn lấy bông và lau lớp trang điểm như thông thường. Đây quả là cách làm đơn giản, tiện dụng và còn rẻ hơn rất nhiều việc bạn phải mua khăn tẩy trang chuyên dụng.



​
*3. Mang theo toner*
Cũng giống như nước tẩy trang, bạn có thể dùng bông thấm đẫm toner để sử dụng thay thế cho việc phải mang theo cả lọ toner khi đi du lịch. Với bông thấm toner bạn có thể dùng để đắp hoặc vỗ nhẹ trên da để giúp dưỡng ẩm sâu và làm dịu da.



​
*4. Giữ phấn không bị vỡ*
Nếu phải thường xuyên mang theo hộp phấn mắt hay phấn má hồng trong túi xách, nhưng lại sợ chúng sẽ bị vỡ vụn khi di chuyển, vậy thì bạn cũng có thể tận dụng bông tẩy trang. Bạn lấy 1 miếng bông tẩy trang rồi chèn vào trong hộp sau đó đóng nắp và tha hồ mang đi mà không sợ phấn bị vỡ, bởi lẽ bông đã làm "đầy" hộp nên phấn sẽ không bị xê dịch hay dễ vỡ như thông thường.



​
*5. Dùng thay khăn mặt*
Sau khi rửa mặt, nhiều nàng thường dùng khăn mặt để lau khô da rồi mới tiếp tục thực hiện các bước dưỡng khác. Thế nhưng khăn mặt nếu không được làm sạch thường xuyên thì lại chính là ổ vi khuẩn, cộng thêm môi trường phòng tắm ẩm ướt càng khiến khăn "bẩn" hơn. Vì vậy thay vì dùng khăn mặt, bạn có thể chuyển sang dùng bông tẩy trang để thấm bớt nước trên da. Mỗi miếng bông chỉ dùng 1 lần nên cũng vệ sinh hơn rất nhiều.



​
_Nguồn: Cleo_​


----------



## nuoctaytrang (20/4/20)

Nước tẩy trang là một chất tẩy rửa mặt giúp loại bỏ bã nhờn dư thừa và các tạp chất trên da của bạn và làm cho nó mềm mại và trông đẹp. liên hệ với chúng tôi tại: nuoctaytrang.xyz để được tư vấn về dòng nước tẩy trang phù hợp với làn da của bạn.


----------

